# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Tag 2 A 29 B 69

## Unregistriert

konnte man dort nicht eindeutig Stereozilien sehen? und im unteren Tubulus war eindeutig 2 schichtiges Epithel zu erkennen
Klar war dort viel Bindegewebe, vllt ein Ductus epididymidis Schnitt am kaudalen Ende?

----------


## Stan.

Ich hab den Farbstoff im Lumen auch als Anfrbung von Zilien interpretiert und darum auch den Ductus epididymidis angekreuzt.

----------

